# Lake Ovid Ice Outing



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

At the Lansing MNG, there was interest in an icefishing outing at Lake Ovid (Sleepy Hollow State Park, about 14 miles NE of Lansing) and I promised to keep track of ice and start getting things organized. Well, the time has come! Mpatmcg informs me that there is already skim ice on the lake, plus the long range forecast is calling for below freezing for 13 of the next 15 days :woohoo1: 
So...IF the weather holds and IF we don't get too much snow too early, it looks like we should be in good shape for an early/mid January outing! I would even consider December, but that lake seems to not turn on till mid January, plus I am sure everyone is busy with the Holidays anyway.
I would like to propose January 14 as the date. We could meet at the park at 7 am, someone could bring donuts and, if anyone has a small grill or stove, I would be glad to bring the fixings for hotdogs (or whatever) for later. There are a couple of places to meet when we arrive, so to come up with the best place, I should do some scouting, to see where the fish are between now and the 14th :evilsmile ! 
Anyone interested?


----------



## patcheroo (Jan 3, 2003)

Let me know Dave!..........Patch


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

Dave, that sounds like a lot of fun.....too bad I won't be home from my caribbean cruise yet....I'll be thinking of you while I sit in a lounge chair on deck of the Roayal Caribbean cruise ship, in the warm tropics drinking a Mai Tai, and looking at the bikini's.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

There is a fine line between "sharing" and "rubbing it in" and brother, you crossed it!!
Just for that, you are gonna have to let me know when you get back, so I can drag you out on the ice. Maybe even let you catch some fish this time :lol: 
As far as the " the bikini's" thing: do you mean your wife owns more than one?  
Seriously: Sounds like a GREAT time. Hope you enjoy every second. When you get back, maybe you can post some pictures.
Bon voyage,
Dave


----------



## crossneyes (Sep 26, 2005)

keep us posted,sounds like a good time.


----------



## Garden Bay (Jun 24, 2004)

DaveW731 said:


> As far as the " the bikini's" thing: do you mean your wife owns more than one?
> Dave


Yeah she owns several, but I don't think they have been out of her dresser in 20 years :lol: 

Would you like to use my ice shanty for the outing?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Garden Bay said:


> Yeah she owns several, but I don't think they have been out of her dresser in 20 years :lol:
> 
> Would you like to use my ice shanty for the outing?


Steve:
Glad to hear she is getting them out again....I KNEW that was what you meant  
Using the shanty sounds great....check your PM box
Dave


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Count me in cause it is an easy drive for and have a big shanty for a central meating spot.  
Larry


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

The ice looked POOR this morning. :sad: I can't believe that all the snow we're getting today is going to help matters much either. I drive by on Price Rd. every day and I'll go in and check when I can, so I'll keep you all posted.

Mike


----------



## Jacob Huffman (Sep 13, 2004)

Keep us posted.I have a table top grill that works great.I'm in...


----------



## The Whale (Jan 12, 2001)

Sounds like fun again, I've been lucky enough to catch a few keepers on Ovid.  Look forward to doing it again. Middle of January sounds good.  :fish2:


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

The ice is looking better this week. If I get a chance between holiday events this weekend, I'm going to try and head out there for a closer inspection (for a few hours.) :evil:

Mike


----------



## TrailFndr (Feb 12, 2002)

I'll try to make it if I am not working that day..


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

mpatmcg said:


> The ice is looking better this week. If I get a chance between holiday events this weekend, I'm going to try and head out there for a closer inspection (for a few hours.) :evil:
> 
> Mike


Mike:
Thanks for taking it on yourself to scout out conditions for us.....your willingness to sacrifice for your fellow outdoorsmen is inspiring :lol: !


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Assuming (hoping, praying, willing to sacrifice my firstborrn child for) a return to cold weather, looks like we are on! So far, we have the following guys interested:

Jacob Huffman (can bring grill)
The Whale
Trialfndr
Rat City Hooker
Crossneyes
Patcharoo
DaveW731 (will bring dogs, buns and fixings)

Looks like mpatmcg may not be able to make it, but I am SURE he won't mind helping me keep an eye on ice conditions (right Mike?). I'll post again, as it gets closer, just to keep everyone informed. In the meantime, anyone else who is interested, give a shout!  
Hope everyone is having a great Holiday,
DaveW


----------



## Splitshot (Nov 30, 2000)

Always a good time Dave. I'll be there if I can.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Hate to say this, but looks like no way that there will be ice for next weekend. Looking at the long range forecast, we will be lucky to have any ice in this part of the state before February:banghead3 
If there is a positive side to this, the Specs seem to turn on at Ovid in mid-Feb, so.....the new outing date is *Saturday, Feb 18*.
Anyone still interested?
DaveW


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

DaveW731 said:


> Hate to say this, but looks like no way that there will be ice for next weekend. Looking at the long range forecast, we will be lucky to have any ice in this part of the state before February:banghead3
> If there is a positive side to this, the Specs seem to turn on at Ovid in mid-Feb, so.....the new outing date is *Saturday, Feb 18*.
> Anyone still interested?
> DaveW


I'm in!


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Count me in.

Also going to reschedule the Crystal Lake outing to the 11th of Feb. if any of you are intrested.

Larry


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I might be able to make Crystal that weekend. My dad was up there this weekend and said there were guys on the ice on Saturday. :yikes:

Mike


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I'm sure I don't have to say it, but the ice conditions are not good. :rant: 

By Feburary they will be though!!! :help:  :irked:


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

FYI: 
Both Patcheroo and I fished Ovid this week (check the thread in the Ice Fishing forum). Even though the fish were small, the ice was there!! This weekend looks pretty sh**ty weatherwise, but I am optimistic about forming more ice by the 18th, so COME ONE, COME ALL!!
Tight lines,
DaveW


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

I should be able to make it on the 18th.


----------



## Rat City Hooker (Jan 30, 2003)

Sorry I wont make it.Will be fishing the St Joe outing with DangerDan that weekend.
Good Luck
Larry


----------



## Dave200516 (Mar 31, 2004)

Sounds good to me guys. See you out there.
What time are we supposed to meet that day?


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I'm going to try to be out there as early as I can, but it depends on when the boss lets me out. 

Mike


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

While driving to work this morning I saw someone out there.... Dave? Patch? Talk about torture! :cheeky-sm 

Mike


----------



## Lwapo (Dec 27, 2005)

Just a heads up, the State's "Free Fishing Weekend" is the same weekend as this outing. This COULD be a two edged sword.

Benefits: Lots of anglers could show up because of this event.

Drawback: Lots of anglers could show up because of this event.

Just throwing it out there!


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Lwapo said:


> Just a heads up, the State's "Free Fishing Weekend" is the same weekend as this outing. This COULD be a two edged sword.
> 
> Benefits: Lots of anglers could show up because of this event.
> 
> ...


Thanks for bringing this up. My guess is that it won't matter much, if we get an early start (7:30) and meet at the first picnic area past the dam, since 90% of folks go to the boat launch area. It is supposed to be pretty cold, so I think the curious and first-timers will come out later and stay shorter than us veteran, highly skilled and motivated sportsmen:lol:. Who knows...we may even get the chance to share our profound wisdom with some novices, thereby helping to ensure the future of our sport  !


----------



## flannelfish (May 14, 2000)

by the park. I saw a shanty out from the boat launch area ( was that you Dave ?). Some fresh fillets would be tasty. Dave


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

I'd love to join you guys out there but since I"m still 700 miles away from MI I'll have to pass.... Hope you guys have fun out there---good luck and be safe.


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

flannelfish said:


> by the park. I saw a shanty out from the boat launch area ( was that you Dave ?). Some fresh fillets would be tasty. Dave


But I will give it a try sometime this weekend. You gonna join in on the 18th?


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

I'm gonna try on Sunday as well. We'll see! Give me a holler Dave.

Mike


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Mike (mpatmcg) and I met up yesterday about 8am for a bit of "advanced scouting" for next Saturday.....Ice was good (4+") and solid, it was a beautiful day and we caught lots of fish. By the time I left at noon, I would guess we iced 30+. Of this number, the vast majority were seriously small, but we were busy and happy, nonetheless . I caught a decent sized redear on a dropper fly: first time I have ever caught something on a dropper. I am sure Mike was holding out on me, and hit the slabs after I left:lol: !
So, *We are still on for next Saturday!!!*Plan is to meet at the first picnic area after you pass the dam. You will go past the swimming beach, come to the dam (big cement block about a few feet off shore on your left) look past the dam and you will see the point of the picnic area sticking out, past where the shoreline curves to the left. The road then turns hard left and the entrance will be on your left. (If you get to the Island picnic area, you have gone too far). I will be there at 8am, driving my white Pontiac minivan and wearing a green coat and duck colored bibs.
It is a little bit of a walk to the lake, but that area is always far less crowded than the boat launch area. If anyone wants more specific directions, send me a PM. 
So far, those who have expressed interest are:
mpatmcg
flannelfish
Lwapo
Dave200516
DaveW731

If someone wants to bring a grill for lunch, I will bring dogs, buns and fixings. If not, I will bring some munchies we can share on the ice. 
_Love to have some more guys (and gals)show up......._
See ya Saturday,
DaveW


----------



## Nu_2_MI (Dec 11, 2005)

Man.....looks like I seriously missed out!! Nice job on the catch. I would be there but have to work on Saturday. I was looking forward to learning from you guys, but perhaps in the future. You'll have to use someone else now to test the ice:lol:


----------



## gumball billy (Jan 30, 2006)

Hey guys, Is the outing still on for tomorrow?


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

YES THE OUTING IS ON!!!!
Mike (MPATMCG) said he saw a shanty out there today, so at least he and I will be there.....I will plan to be at the picnic area sometime between 8:00 and 8:15. Mike said he will get there by 8:30 or so. We both have portable shantys that are legit 2-man outfits, so we can get people out of the wind .
Fish on!!!!
DaveW


----------



## DaYoop (Oct 26, 2000)

Good Luck out there fellas -- thats a great place to be, out on the ice in the frigid winter wind...

I'll be thinking about past outings as I board my plane for sunny Las Vegas 

Maybe next year 

catch ya'll later,

Kevin


----------



## mpatmcg (May 3, 2005)

IT'S ON!!! It's gonna be cold, but I'm ready! I've got the clam, a portable propane heater, and a tacklebox full of handwarmers (I'll already be wearing the toewarmers  )

Come on out! Like Dave said, we'll have at least two, two-person shanties and we know where fish are (or where they were last weekend). It should be a great time! I belive tipups can be set for those stocked *muskie* out there as well! I don't think I'm gonna have time to stop and get minnows in the morning, but if anyone shows up with some I'll have a couple tipups at the ready!

I'll also have my homemade portable weedbed (if anyone has some suggestions on how those should be applied) as well as my newly minted fishin' buddy ice mount.

I have to take off around 2:00 for a cub scout outing, but for those who want to make it out in the evening, just look for the freshest holes.  

Hope to see some folks out there!

Mike


----------



## gbriii (Feb 18, 2005)

Let me know how you guys do. I am not able to make it on Saturday but am looking for some action for Sunday. Have fun and good luck.


----------



## Nu_2_MI (Dec 11, 2005)

So.....how did everything Go??


----------



## DaveW731 (Jan 12, 2001)

Well, Mike (mpatmcg), Bill (Gumball Billy), and I met at the park yesterday morning: EASILY the COLDEST day of the winter:yikes: ! And THEN the wind picked up!!! We toughed it out as long as we could before retreating to our shanties. Later in the morning, Mike's dad and another friend of Mike's joined us. As always, getting together with fellow outdoorsmen is a great time, and we amused ourself catching a good number of pint-sized:sad: gills. Most exciting part of the day was when Mike and I were in the shanty, Mike gets a bite, sets the hook and gets real quiet. I ask if he had something and he says, "uh....YEA...." and I look down his hole in time to see a seriously large fish flash past. Couldn't see all of it, but it took off and promptly snapped Mike's linerotest_e We guessed everything from a seriously large redear to a bass or even a small Muskie...
at the end of the day, we all agreed that it was a good time, despite the weather and the "minigills" we caught: Good company will do that !
My only question is, who was the IDIOT that planned this to be on the coldest day of the year!?!?!?!!?:lol:


----------

